
The general tone is purple - pepys
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v42/n13/alison-light/the-general-tone-is-purple
======
_vertigo
My favorite part of reading LRB articles I come across on here is guessing
what the article will be about from the title. I never guess correctly but I’m
always hooked by the time I’ve read far enough to understand the title.

------
neonate
[https://archive.is/qnvl1](https://archive.is/qnvl1)

------
ur-whale
[http://archive.is/qnvl1](http://archive.is/qnvl1)

------
6nf
What a terrible website. Do not click.

~~~
nicbou
A cookie banner without any opt-out covered by a newsletter prompt. I can't
see the article and I can't be bothered to try.

~~~
abainbridge
My browser plugins avoided all that crap for me, but I was still frustrated by
the tiny map images. The high resolution maps are beautiful:
[https://booth.lse.ac.uk/learn-more/download-
maps](https://booth.lse.ac.uk/learn-more/download-maps) and there's an
interactive version that overlays Google Maps so you can see what happened to
those "Vicious, semi-criminal" areas:
[https://booth.lse.ac.uk/map/14/-0.0736/51.5023/100/0](https://booth.lse.ac.uk/map/14/-0.0736/51.5023/100/0)

------
illuminated
I can't remember I have ever visited LRB site and I got pay-walled: "You have
reached your free article limit".

~~~
mandelbrotwurst
Same. Maybe the limit is zero -_-

